# Separating kittens after neutering/spaying



## Loren95 (Dec 7, 2018)

my male and female kitten are booked in to be neutered and spayed in a few weeks. They are both under six months and are inseparable. I understand that I may have to separate them for a while so they don’t get at each other’s stitches. The problem is they are always together and even if they’re in separate rooms one of them will cry for the other one. I don’t know how I could separate them as this will really stress them out. At the same time though, they do like to play a lot by wrestling and chasing each other around, and they groom each other a lot so they could end up hurting the other or pulling out they’re stitches. How long do I need to separate them for? And has anyone left theirs together and they’ve been ok? Thanks


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Loren95, I have always had pairs of kittens and always had them neutered at the same time. I have never separated them at all after their neutering ops and they have been fine.

The first 24 hours after their ops your kittens may be a bit subdued, though plenty are not and are racing around within a few hours of getting home!

I suggest you keep a close eye on them at first to see if either of them are trying to groom their own or the other one's wound area. If it is a problem then you may need to separate them when you can't be there to supervise them, until the wounds are healed. This probably applies more to the female than the male, a spay wound generally being larger than the wound from a castration.


----------

